
What ABOUT Sanders? - yadayadayada
What are your educated and intelligent thoughts about Sanders? I really want to believe; but, the odds are stacked against the guy heavily.<p>Thoughts?
======
sharemywin
The problem I have with most politicians is that most changes come with pros
and cons. And they completely want to ignore the cons.

Quote from Forbes website: "The United States remains the world leader in
medical innovation, having produced more than half of the world’s new
medicines over the last decade. But our edge is slipping away because of
crippling domestic regulatory and tax policies.

A new report by Battelle, an international science and technology company,
found that other countries are working aggressively to lure research
facilities and high-paying jobs away from the United States. They are offering
friendlier regulatory policies so companies can get products to patients
faster, and they are lowering taxes and offering other incentives to boost
private investment in new medicines and medical devices."

I'm not saying a single payer system can't work, just what are the things that
need mitigated if it were to come to be.

~~~
yadayadayada
I think Sanders is taking a very level headed approach contrary to what the
MSM tells us. He is well aware that profits drive innovation; but, it should
not be at the cost of egregiously high prices and big pharmaceutical companies
devoting HALF (yes, half) their profits to marketing schemes and lobbying
policies.

I mean, if you have bankers telling what laws to pass for or repealing those
against their interests in a democracy (which, I assume all of us want, or
not?), then things have clearly gone too far.

As for libertarianism... My qualms with it is that if we woke up to a
libertarian country (assuming you and other readers are from the US, which
isn't the case obviously; but, for sake of this argument we may assume
that...) then any potential competition to the present powers that be (think
Coca-Cola or... well you get the point, I hope) would face total annihilation
from the unrestrained influence of such conglomerates. Anyway, my point is to
get off my tangent is that the playing field isn't level and definitely not
fair.

Is Sanders a solution to ALL the problems we face? No; but, then again arguing
with his closest friend, Chomsky, is a hard thing to do and I mostly agree
with most of the REASONED, not ideological (that needs more emphasis), ideas
that Sanders proposes, and they aren't all that "radical" as the MSM says they
are.

Cheers.

